# Ohio State HO Racing Series Race #5 Results



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

23 racers made it to Mark's Model World in Canton, Ohio for Race #5 of the 2010/11 series. It was a great time with great racing. If you haven't had a chance to check out Mark's new shop in Canton, Ohio, you need to make a point to if you are ever in the area. The results and some pics can be found at http://www.ohioho.com/10Race5.html

For more information about the Ohio State HO Racing Series, go to www.ohioho.com


----------

